# Problem Deleting Files (Access Denied).



## Det0xin (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, I've been trying to get rid of this file for about 24 hours now and still no luck. When ever I right-click and goto "Delete" I get the message "Cannot delete 'Filenamehere': Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use.". The files I'm trying to get rid of are files from a game (MapleStory). I have restarted twice and tried to delete it before opening any programs. I have tried to delete it using DOS, access was still denied. I tried using Shift+Delete and again access denied. I tried downloading a program that could find out which process was using any of the files and it found none.The folder I'm trying to delete is on a extra drive my father has connected to the computer. I can delete any other files/folders in that drive besides these. I have searched all over google and alot of other places looking for a solution, please help me, Thank you.


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

Det0xin said:


> Ok, I've been trying to get rid of this file for about 24 hours now and still no luck. When ever I right-click and goto "Delete" I get the message "Cannot delete 'Filenamehere': Access is denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use.". The files I'm trying to get rid of are files from a game (MapleStory). I have restarted twice and tried to delete it before opening any programs. I have tried to delete it using DOS, access was still denied. I tried using Shift+Delete and again access denied. I tried downloading a program that could find out which process was using any of the files and it found none.The folder I'm trying to delete is on a extra drive my father has connected to the computer. I can delete any other files/folders in that drive besides these. I have searched all over google and alot of other places looking for a solution, please help me, Thank you.


Restart in safe mode and do it.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

try this if all else fails

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/moveonboot.html


----------



## sultan_emerr (Mar 18, 2005)

It could be because files were downloaded from a file sharing service, or by programs that are enabled to automatically check for updates periodically. If you got it off of P2P, then try deleting it through the P2P; re: if you got the file from a P2P, then you will probably have to go back into the P2P to delete/remove/uninstall it.

Unlocker = "Helps delete locked files with error messages like: Cannot delete file: Access is denied ;There has been a sharing violation. ;The source or destination file may be in use. ;The file is in use by another program or user.;Make sure the disk is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use." http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Unlocker.shtml


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I had this problem once with a demo of Namo. It would not get rid of the shortcut in the startup menu. As for you it could not even be seen by other programs. My solution, in the ned, was unbelievable, it might work for you. I Created a new file right next to it and gave it exactly the same name . When I then deleted it, it was gone!!


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

How to take ownership of a file or folder xp

go read here and follow the instructions

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308421

joan


----------

